# P225 questions



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

I see a lot of P225 for sale on Gun Broker.com and I was wondering if they are decent....

I really like the P226, but it seem the P225 has been discontinued. Are they still hard to get parts for if they are discontinued? 

Is it a good CCW choice? 

When did they go out of production? 

I'm assuming since they are still a Sig they are reliable and shoot well. But I'm not sure how they compare to the new Sig guns...


----------



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

The P225's you see listed as P6's are Police Trade-in's. You will pay more for a true P225. If you look at the happer, if there is a hook shape at the end - then it's is 100% P6 (Police Trade in).

The P225 is a great carry piece.

Sig has part kits available for the P225's and P6's (As they are the same pistol).


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

The P225/P6 is a single stack 9mm compared to the P226. Slightly more compact like a P228/P229 in overall size as well.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

I just bought a P6 last week (Friday to be exact) I must say I love mine. Though before it was all said and done we worked on mine; Stippled the grips, bobbed the hammer, and cut on the mag's so they didn't stick out as far. But hey they are great guns and you really can't beat the price :smt023


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

I bought a P6 this summer, and I'm not crazy about it. It feeds hardball flawlessly but chokes almost every time with HP (Hornady). I haven't tried any other brand, since I really don't need it as a carry gun. Still, maybe some other guys can weigh in here and verify that theirs feed reliably with hollow points. 

I will say that even if it did feed flawlessly I still wouldn't be overly impressed with it, but what can you gripe about for $260?

:smt023

*Edit* Oh, you've probably heard that the bluing on most P6's you'll see is wearing off. To me it's not a big deal; just don't be disappointed if you don't find one that's pristine.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

My P6 is very accurate and feeds reliably with Hornady XTP's and of course the FMJ it was initially designed for. I've read that the earlier versions do not feed HP's, but there was some sort of change to the feedramp and the newer ones will feed HP's. How true this is I don't know, and I don't know when the change was made, but I've read many reports of both good and bad experiences with the feeding of HP's.

I think it is an OK choice for CCW, but IMO it is too big and heavy for it's capacity. There's a reason why these are no longer carried in any type of "official" capacity. I use mine at the range and also for a secondary hide gun in the home, and I trust it implicitly. However, I would never even consider for a moment using it for CCW.

So "decent"? Yes, as long as can get one for no more than $300, give or take. They make a nice range or home defense gun...

PhilR.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I like mine a lot and carry it quite often. It's thinner than my P229 and eats Golden Sabers flawlesly.


----------



## IndyRob (Oct 2, 2008)

Snowman said:


> I bought a P6 this summer, and I'm not crazy about it. It feeds hardball flawlessly but chokes almost every time with HP (Hornady). I haven't tried any other brand, since I really don't need it as a carry gun. Still, maybe some other guys can weigh in here and verify that theirs feed reliably with hollow points.
> 
> I will say that even if it did feed flawlessly I still wouldn't be overly impressed with it, but what can you gripe about for $260?
> 
> ...


I'll be happy to take it off your hands for $260:mrgreen:


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

Personally, the SIG P225/P6 guns are great deals. I bought one that was in extremely good condition with some holster wear on the slide. The frame and internals were in great condition. I just re-blued the slide and added a good coat of oil, giving it a nice look.

If you leave the gun as-is and not spend any additional money, they're worth the price. But if you're finicky, you'll probably want to replace the sights and maybe the springs. If you're not happy with the finish, you'll probably end up getting the slide re-finished or maybe even the whole gun adding an additional $50-$125 to the cost of the original price. 

If you tally up the total cost of the gun - $300 for the gun, $125 for the finish, $75 for the night sights, then you're probably going to end up spending around $500. That's almost the price for a good used P229 or P226 CPO gun.

The other issue I have with them is they're single-stacked 8 round .9mm guns with very stiff double-action trigger (subsequent single action is fine). You'll also find that additional P225 mags are quite expensive, ranging from $35-50 each.

You can still find parts for the P225/P6 on the internet. Top Guns Supply has some replacement parts and SIG Arms website offers replacement barrels for $200.


----------



## Firemedic21 (Nov 2, 2008)

I just bought a P225/P6 and got it for less than $300.00 at a local gun shop.It is in prestine condition just a little holster wear but thats all.It shoots wonderfully and feeds Winchester FMJ just fine.I like the sights just fine but I can see why one would want to change them because of personal preference.As for CCW I am a 5'1" 105lb woman and am going to use this as my everyday carry weapon.I just have to get a good holster for it.I'm very happy w/my choice and would buy it agian if given the chance.I personally would not want to buy one sight un seen.Just so that I can check it out first and function test it before buying it.Good Luck


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Firemedic21, how do you carry? OWB, IWB, shoulder holster?? You are about the same size as my wife and I'm trying to find the best way for her to try to carry concealed. Of course, it's still going to boil down to her preference, but I would like to get a start for her.:smt023:watching:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> Firemedic21, how do you carry? OWB, IWB, shoulder holster?? You are about the same size as my wife and I'm trying to find the best way for her to try to carry concealed. Of course, it's still going to boil down to her preference, but I would like to get a start for her.:smt023:watching:


+1 I am very curious as well.:watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## Firemedic21 (Nov 2, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> Firemedic21, how do you carry? OWB, IWB, shoulder holster?? You are about the same size as my wife and I'm trying to find the best way for her to try to carry concealed. Of course, it's still going to boil down to her preference, but I would like to get a start for her.:smt023:watching:


Hey guys sry I'm just getting back to u I haven't been on the computer lately.As for how I carry w/my sig I carry either in the small of my back or on my hip.I'm still trying to get use to this new gun so still feeling it out.Now as for carry w/my 1911 A1 I carry both in the small of my back and in a shoulder holster or on my hip just depending on what I'm going to be doing and how I feel that day.I've had my 1911 for more than 5yrs now so I'm more comfortable w/it that I am w/my sig but am sure that I will get use to carrying it all of the time real soon.If u guys have any other questions for me feel free to send me a pm and as soon as I get it will get back to ya. Hope u all have a great Veterans Day!! :smt1099


----------



## wcnthree (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a P6, bought cheap, sent it to a gunsmith spent 110.00 dollars, went to range, came home and threw my S&W's semi autos away. JUST MY OPINION THO. Any body know where I can get aftermarket grips for the P6/225?

ps: anybody want to sell their P6, PM me. (face to face in Arizona/out of state ffl to ffl)


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Pachmayr recently made a run of P6 grips. This is a limited production, so they won't be around for a long time. They cover the frontstrap as well, and are quite "grippy".

PhilR.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

PhilR. said:


> Pachmayr recently made a run of P6 grips. This is a limited production, so they won't be around for a long time. They cover the frontstrap as well, and are quite "grippy".
> 
> PhilR.


Only thing about those Pachmayr grips is that they do fatten up the grips...feels like they added an additional 1/2" girth. Too bad they didn't add the logo/jewel on the grip like they do on the Beretta 92 series - adds a nice touch to it.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

wcnthree said:


> Any body know where I can get aftermarket grips for the P6/225?


I got the extreme grips from Hogue. Pricey, but man they grip really well for a concealed carry gun.


----------



## oppie (Nov 27, 2006)

I purchased my P6 2 years back. I LOVE the gun. I love the Bersa UC 9 as well, but the P6 is more accurate. As for grips, i bought the pachmyr grips. Tried them and sold them. They added a lot of girth to the grip. I dislike the standard plastic grips that come on the P6. I went with the Hogue Handall sleeve. Outstanding! 

Mine is 1979 production. Al ittle worn, but not bad. FMJ 100%...HP jams every time. And i thought I was the only one. An annoyance, but I can live with it until i polish the ramp.

As an aside, i bought mine at AIM, paid for a hand pick and was not very happy. It was OK...a great gun, but I expected more for a hand-pick. AIM wasn't interested in making it right. Their response was "...then send it back." But I digress.....


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

I got my p6 right before the big influx of them came in and drove the price down. I'm still kicking myself for that, but it's a great gun. I qualified for my CHL with it, and it was my carry gun (big pockets) until I got comfortable with my Millenium Pro. It is very picky about ammo, but Winchester Rangers and Remington UMC JHPs chamber reliably for me. I never paid more than $20 for a magazine and I have seen plenty of replacement parts for them. There are not many third party accessories available for them though.


----------



## Rastus (Dec 10, 2008)

*P6 JHP feeding problems*

For those with P6's that have a problem feeding JHP's, there's a guy up in Michigan that has a fix for that. He'll polish and make a very slight "tweak" to the angle of the feed ramp, which solves the problem. I had mine done and am happy with the results.

Todd, at customizedcreationz.com

He does this work, and refinishing, for lots of guys on SigForum and has a very good reputation.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 7, 2009)

my p6 is a 1979 make and i shoot 124gr gold dot HP. Ive gone through a couple hundred with no failures of any kind. I replaced all the springs (mag springs too) before doing this though. 

ps. i just picked up some factory grips for like 15 bucks at topgunsupply, sigs online store has them too. for those with battered grips like mine.


----------

